# Activités et Yazio



## oderf44 (10 Mai 2020)

Bonsoir,
Je viens de changer d'Iphone passant du 7 au 11. Install depuis sauvegarde, tout a bien fonctionné sauf souci avec Iwatch. Il a fallu que je réinstalle ma montre et du coup tout l'historique n'a pas été conservé...et est resté sur mon ancien téléphone. En revanche ce qui ne semble plus fonctionner, c'est le transfert des données "activités" vers applications tierces comme Yazio. Les activités sportives comme vélo elliptique et ses calories brulées ne vont pas se mettre dans Yazio...mais sont bien dans l'appli santé...impossible de trouver le réglage d'activités dans reglages justement...Merci de vos lumières. Et dans un second temps, est-il possible de récupérer mon historique Activités depuis mon 7 à basculer dans mon 11. Merci d'avance de vos compétences. bonne soirée.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2020)

Bonsoir,

Vous avez donné l'autorisation dans " Santé " de l'application Yazio ?


----------



## oderf44 (11 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, Oui tout est d'équerre.....je ne trouve vraiment pas d'ou cela peut venir...c'est le changement de téléphone qui m'a apporté ce dysfonctionnement, mais je ne parviens pas à trouver la cause...je continue de chercher...merci de votre aide


----------

